
Common Sense for the 21st Century (2019) [pdf] - Tomte
https://www.rogerhallam.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Common-Sense-for-the-21st-Century_by-Roger-Hallam-Download-version.pdf
======
kiterunner2346
I prefer David Deutsch's optimistic approach to our problems: use science to
find solutions. Rebellion is beyond the pale. We don't need rebels; we need
scientists and more good science.

"The Beginning of Infinity: Explanations That Transform the World" by David
Deutsch

[https://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Infinity-Explanations-
Trans...](https://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Infinity-Explanations-Transform-
World/dp/0143121359)?

